# Spacers



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

I have seen many uses wood spacers when laminating... I searched it on ebay "wood spacers" no results.

Is there any other names for it or you have to get it re-sawing wood?


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

Hi E~Shot!!!

Are you referring to wood veneer?? Thin plates or sections of wood??

Cheers ...Q


----------



## Gunnar (Dec 30, 2013)

Q he is refering to wood veneer im pretty sure


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Quercusuber said:


> Hi E~Shot!!!
> 
> Are you referring to wood veneer?? Thin plates or sections of wood??
> 
> Cheers ...Q


yes, yes... thin pieces between lamination

EDIT - Thanks guys... searched for "Wood veneer sheet" getting tons of results


----------



## Lacumo (Aug 18, 2013)

Veneer sometimes comes with one adhesive backed side. Probably best to stay away from that and get the plain variety.


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

...as a mere fact, I would like to find myself some veneers.

I don't even know the proper term in Portuguese!! LOL!!


----------



## parnell (May 20, 2012)

google translate says it is madeira folheados... 

The biggest problem is which veneers go with. So many out there.


----------



## PorkChopSling (Jan 17, 2013)

Quercusuber said:


> ...as a mere fact, I would like to find myself some veneers.
> I don't even know the proper term in Portuguese!! LOL!!


Hey Q, PM me your address, I can send you some to play with if you like.


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

parnell said:


> google translate says it is madeira folheados...
> 
> The biggest problem is which veneers go with. So many out there.


Yes, sir!! Thanks for looking!

"Folheados" is the term they use here for something which I call "false veneers", the ones Lacumo was referring, with the adhesive side.

I think tomorrow will be a good day to make an investigation on where to find them, since I'm going to town!!

Cheers!!!!


----------



## parnell (May 20, 2012)

PorkChopSling said:


> Quercusuber said:
> 
> 
> > ...as a mere fact, I would like to find myself some veneers.
> ...


Very cool!



Quercusuber said:


> parnell said:
> 
> 
> > google translate says it is madeira folheados...
> ...


Good luck with your search!


----------



## tradspirit (Jul 23, 2012)

Some of the knife making supply sites offer spacers that are of multiple colors made of plastics and/or rubber. They are relatively inexpensive and are easily epoxied into place.


----------

